
A Review of Invision Studio, Flinto, Framer, Adobe XD and More Prototyping Tools - dsofhopidsjf-sw
https://www.nearform.com/blog/invision-studio-framer-supernova-protopie-a-tour-of-the-prototyping-tools-available/
======
devins
The market for these products still isn't clear to me. The prototypes they
produce are always super unrealistic. And to get anything remotely usable for
e.g. user testing, you end up spending huge amounts of time and often writing
code. So why not just write code?

